# KSmattfish's site



## ksmattfish (Jan 22, 2004)

Okay, I've thrown something up on Netscape's free webhosting site.

It's nothing fancy, for sure.

Mostly I'm looking for feedback on whether or not the images load too slowly.  Thanks.

http://mywebpage.netscape.com/ksmattfish


----------



## Dew (Jan 22, 2004)

great photos  ... loading time was excellent for me

the first page (landing page) i got confused on where to click ... so i clicked on the photo


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice site Matt. They load fast for me, but i have a fast connection.


----------



## jack (Jan 22, 2004)

hi matt
enjoyed my quick visit  - all the images loaded via modem easy and 
fairly rapidly. np at all this end. your daughters doing a 1st-rate pr job 
for you on the startpage ! nice one matey.


----------



## manda (Jan 22, 2004)

oh my goodness Matt
your portraits are exquisite
the page is good. 
plain and simple 
yes the front page is gorgeous.

i adore those borders, how the hell do u make them??

want a link on my site?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 22, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> i adore those borders, how the hell do u make them??



Do you mean the black borders?  There are several ways to do black borders.  Of course it could be done in Photoshop.  Or you can use something to block the photo part of the print, and burn in black borders.  

But whenever you see a black border on my photos it means that it's a full frame print.  I make mat-board neg carriers that are just slightly bigger than the neg.  If you look carefully, you can see frame numbers and other writing on the film in some of the pics.

Sure, anyone can feel free to link to my site, and I'd be glad to return the favor.  Just let me know.


----------



## manda (Jan 25, 2004)

you're linked baby!


----------



## nate (Jan 29, 2004)

Kansas _is_ beautiful.  The site's nice.  Simple and clean.


----------

